
Microsoft exec Judson Althoff: Amazon expansion is our opportunity - wheresvic1
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/09/microsoft-exec-judson-althoff-amazon-expansion-our-opportunity.html
======
CyanLite2
Never understood why companies give millions to their competition who are
putting them out of business. Walmart got smart and went to Azure and GCP.
Netflix still gives like $300m to AWS annually.

------
ogn3rd
Great FUD piece on behalf of M$.

